

Greasekit script implementing AutoPair Characters for form text fields - nirmal
http://nirmalpatel.com/blog/2008/12/15a.html

======
nirmal
UPDATE: Fixed a bug where textareas and text inputs that weren’t inside form
tags were not modified. I also removed apostrophes as a paired character
because it became annoying when I typed contractions.

